# Tengo dudas con el proceso de electrolisis



## itvboy (Ago 29, 2008)

Saludos. Estoy intereado en hacer un generador de hidrogeno mediante electrolilsis y tengo algunas dudas..

   1.- Puedo utilizar alto voltaje para hacer electrolisis? recordemos que para la electrolisis requerimos un electrolito, si utilizo alto voltaje supongo que la corriente salta sin ningun problema a traves del agua, pero no se si sea peligroso ya que habria hidrogeno en el recipiente (el hidrogeno desprendido), ademas de que el alto voltaje lo puedo producir con un flyback de televisor y un circuito oscilador.

   2.-  Quiero saber si es mejor el agua en su forma gaseosa para electrolisis? osea si requiero una menor energia para disociar la molecula de agua, cuando esta esta en su estado gaseoso (vapor de agua).

   3.- Que material me recomiendan para los electrodos?.

   4.- Un alternador de auto me da suficiente energia para generar electrolisis? que corriente puede alimentar un generador de auto? bueno gracias.

   De antemano les agradesco cualquier consejo que me puedan dar, mi meta es llegar a hacer un generador de hidrogeno que utilize baja energia electrica, quizas si caliento el agua (Hago vapor de agua) requiera una menor corriente o igual pueda utilizar alto voltaje y ya no requiera corriente.. no lo se..


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 29, 2008)

> 1.- Puedo utilizar alto voltaje para hacer electrolisis?


No.
En cualquier proceso electrolitico (que yo sepa) los voltajes necesarios son bajos (rectificadores con salida regulable  menor de 12Vcc).



> 2.-  Quiero saber si es mejor el agua en su forma gaseosa para electrolisis?


El problema es que en general se necesita mucha corriente, como el electrolito va a presentar una resistividad alta el rendimiento sera horrible.
Pensa que para conseguir un volumen 'visible' de hidrogeno necesitas corrientes de 1A, y si queres un volumen que te sirva para algo necesitas de 100A para arriba.



> 3.- Que material me recomiendan para los electrodos?.


Grafito, plomo, titanio... mejor que opine electroaficionado 



> 4.- Un alternador de auto me da suficiente energia para generar electrolisis?


Si.  Pero para que te sirva depende de cuanto volumen de hidrogeno necesitas y en cuanto tiempo.



> De antemano les agradesco cualquier consejo que me puedan dar, mi meta es llegar a hacer un generador de hidrogeno que utilize baja energia electrica, quizas si caliento el agua (Hago vapor de agua) requiera una menor corriente o igual pueda utilizar alto voltaje y ya no requiera corriente.. no lo se..


Si la solucion al problema fuera solamente una cuestion de ingenio estariamos disfrutando de energia barata desde el siglo XIX.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 9, 2009)

Te sugiero busques en YOUTUBE videos de generadores de Hidrógeno o HHO en particular los dispositivos de Stan Meyer. Realiza después experimentos con generadores de unos 20 KHz a 12 volts. El resultado es espectacular y los circuitos son increíblemente sencillos.

Baste mencionar que el fallecimiento en un ¿accidente? de Stan Meyer y de otros investigadores en el tema deja algunas sospechas razonables.

En cualquier caso, se comercializan sistemas que añaden hidrógeno a la mezcla gasolina y agua para aumentar la potencia y reducir el consumo de combustible.

Feliz cacería.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 9, 2009)

itvboy dijo:
			
		

> ..... ademas de que el alto voltaje lo puedo producir con un flyback de televisor y un circuito oscilador.



Ademas de las anotaciones de arrbia tambien recuerda que el proceso de electrolisis se da con corriente continua asi que tu voltaje tiene que ser CD


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

La limitación de la potencia esta dada por la cantidad de O² libre en el aire que entra en los cilindro o cualquier cámara de combustión, se puede inyectar mucho combustible, pero si no hay O² suficiente NO se quema o peor se termina de quemar cuando sale del caño de escape y toma contacto con el aire externo.

Para aumentar la potencia de un motor no se agrega combustible sino un agente oxidante (Oxido Nitroso o Nitrometano) capaz de entregar O² a la mezcla de combustible-aire, en consecuencia al haber mayor cantidad de O² en la combustión se puede inyectar mayor cantidad de combustible que ahora si se quemará y dará mayor potencia.

Respecto a inyectar agua en la mezcla para aumentar la potencia *NO* existe ningún asidero científico que demuestre esto.

Pero *SI* se inyecta agua en los cilindros o cámara de combustión, esto *NO* es para mayor potencia sino como refrigerante auxiliar en momentos en los que el motor se encuentra super-sobre-exigido.
Este agregado de agua evita (Por ejemplo en los aviones) que en el momento de máxima exigencia se derrita el motor por no dar abasto a refrigerar el calor generado, el agua al evaporarse en la cámara de combustión absorbe "Calor residual" (Calor necesario para pasar de estado líquido a gaseoso), este calor disminuye algo el calor generado en esta situación.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 9, 2009)

El proceso de HHO no añade agua al combustible sino que LO SUSTITUYE. Un motor accionado por este sistema no utiliza ni una sola gota de gasolina.

No se exactamente como lo hace en el motor por eso menciono que se vean los videos de YouTube.

Recordemos que los cohetes como los usados en los transbordadores espaciales utilizan principalmente Hidrógeno y Oxígeno para sus motores principales.

El costo de separación del hidrógeno y el oxígeno por electrólisis convencional lo hace prohibitivo ya que se requerirá mucha más energía para la separación que la que su reunión producirá.

El truco del sistema de Meyer y similares es que se utiliza una CD pulsada a unos 20 KHz. Esto produce la electrólisis pero sin utilizar tanta energía. Un efecto interesante es que en un sistema de este tipo la electrólisis sigue ocurriendo durante algunos segundos después de haber desconectado la fuente. Esto incluso puede aprovecharse para ahorrar más energía en el generador.

Solo sugiero que vean los videos y hagan sus pruebas. No lo desechen porque no es un método ortodoxo.

El material a utilizar debe ser INOX pero no recuerdo la especificación. Sin embargo en los videos hacen mención del tipo. Además los conductores de cobre deben tener recubrimiento en el punto de conexión con el INOX. También en alguno mencionan ideas.

Vean los videos y opinen. Uno es incluso de una cadena televisiva. El enlace a continuación.

YouTube - Stan Meyers water powered Buggy


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 9, 2009)

La tension minima para electrolizar el agua es de 1.23V, pero por cuestiones de generacion de burbujas en los electrodos se emplea una tension mayor, es cierto lo que te comentan, no es necesario tener una tension elevada, aunque es mejor aunmentarla un poco por la ley de Ohm, esto para facilitar el paso de la corriente electrica.

para poder generar 0.5 mol de H2 y 0.25 mol de O2 necesitas hacer pasar un Farad que corresponden a 96500 coulumbs.

Coulumbs=Ampere/segundo.

y un mol de gas tendra un volumen aproximado de 13 litros aprox, necesitas mucha energia y tiempo para generar hidrogeno para una aplicacion importante.

saludos y exito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Gradmaster dijo:
			
		

> ......y un mol de gas tendra un volumen aproximado de 13litros, necesitas mucha energia y tiempo para generar hidrogeno para una aplicacion importante.....


Agrego, esto da los gases pero MEZCLADOS  O² + 4 H (Oxidante + Combustible) = Peligro inminente de explosión

Al proceso quiero suponer se le debe incluir una separación de los gases.

Una preguntas que viene a mi cabeza
"Si el proceso de ese Sr. es tan eficiente, el circuito tan fácil y hay tantos datos ¿ Por que no veo en la calle automóviles *"Artesanales"* que funcionan con agua ? "


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 10, 2009)

BBMNet dijo:
			
		

> ...El truco del sistema de Meyer y similares es que se utiliza una CD pulsada a unos 20 KHz. Esto produce la electrólisis pero sin utilizar tanta energía. Un efecto interesante es que en un sistema de este tipo la electrólisis sigue ocurriendo durante algunos segundos después de haber desconectado la fuente. Esto incluso puede aprovecharse para ahorrar más energía en el generador...


Asi que este caballero tiene agua --> hace una electrolisis con pulsos de corriente y pulsos de laser --> con el gas desprendido se hace marchar un motor y afirma que necesita menos corriente que en una electrolisis convencional (alguien sabe cuanta?).

Para que eso sea util en un vehiculo, el sitema completo tendria que tener mas rendimiento (o al menos cercano) que mover un motor electrico directamente. Aunque la electrolisis fuera del 100% el motor de explosion tiene mucho menos que un motor electrico. Por este lado no puede ser.

Si en el proceso de descomposicion del agua ocurrieran fenomenos inexplicables donde la electricidad y el laser actuaran mas de catalizador, se tendria que la potencia electrica entregada seria menor que la potencia mecanica que desarrolla el vehiculo.
*Como el residuo es la misma cantidad de agua --> la metemos de nuevo en el tanque y tenemos movimiento perpetuo! Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaadron!*


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 12, 2009)

Corrijo son aproximadamente 24 litros mol.

En relacion a lo que menciona el compañero Fogonazo, realmente no habria una explosion por la diferencia de densisdad en los gases, el hidrogeno al ser menos pesado que el oxigeno, este tendria a salir primero de la cuba electrolitica.

El tema del laser como catalizador y la placa de vanadio-platino me recuerda mucho a la teoria de la fusion en frio, se supone que en un recipìente con agua pesada se hace pasar una corriente electrica, el electrodo vanadio platino es activado como catalizador mediante un laser, el resultado es SEIS veces la energia de entrada.


----------

